# Is a .44 blackpowder revolver good for hunting



## olchevy

I have always wanted to get one of those blackpowder revolvers, and I have found some I like in the Cabelas magazine. Is a .44 ball round good enough for deer, and should I get one of the steel framed ones or Brass ones, I like the look of the brass better, but performance and longevity is what I am looking for.


----------



## HandgunHTR

The answer is yes, you can use one for hunting as long as you are willing to give up a lot of options.  
The .44 cap and ball revolvers actually use a .45 caliber ball.  They are relatively light so energy drops off very quickly.
I limit myself to 20 yards and completely broadside (or right under me) with mine.
I have killed one deer with mine and it was right underneath me.  The bullet did not exit.

As for which one to get, go with the steel framed, target model.  Steel frame allows for a slightly larger powder charge.  Target model gives you adjustable sights.


----------



## runs with scissors

Definitely go with the steel frame.


----------



## tv_racin_fan

olchevy if you are close enough to Wilson Shoals WMA you are more than welcom to come shoot mine anytime. I tend to believe a steel framed revolver might be strong enough and in fact intend to kill a deer with my Ruger Old Army. But it would have to be close. And I would suggest an 1858 Remington clone.


----------



## Gabob

As TV Racin Fan said, the 1858 Remington steel frame is the way to go.  With a compressed load of powder and a conical bullet(actually a round nose flat base)  instead of a ball they are probably equivalent to a .44 Special.( I load my round nose bullets backwards with the flat base forward.  Works just like a wadcutter and is very accurate.


----------



## tv_racin_fan

Gabob which bullet are you using? I been looking for a good one to try out.


----------



## howl

What kind of groups are you guys getting out of them from field positions?


----------



## hawgrider1200

I would limit myself to a short range and only with the Ruger Old Army on deer sized game. Ur gonna have to load all the powder u can get in the cylinder to have enough energy to kill a deer or hog.
The Ruger Old Army is the only BP revolver that is strong enough to take a magnum load everytime. I have just ordered one for me, too.

I don't know if the DNR would allow u to use a BP revolver on deer.


----------



## dertiedawg

hawgrider1200 said:


> I don't know if the DNR would allow u to use a BP revolver on deer.



Sure could, I confirmed it with them myself at the Gainesville office.  They consider any BP to be a muzzleloader, even if it doesn't actually load through the muzzle.


----------



## hawgrider1200

dertiedawg said:


> Sure could, I confirmed it with them myself at the Gainesville office.  They consider any BP to be a muzzleloader, even if it doesn't actually load through the muzzle.



well I'll be sure to take mine for follow up shots during muzzleloading season. If I get to hunt the river swamp during that time it will be comforting to know that I'll have more than one round I can get off on those nasty porkers.


----------



## pnome

I like to carry my .44 cap and ball during muzzlestuffer season.  

I haven't had cause to use it, but if I do it would only be for a finishing shot or as snake repellent.   I wouldn't try to hunt with it exclusively.   Not that you can't, but the accuracy and range are very limiting.


----------



## hawgrider1200

u know Colt made some new model Walkers back in the 90's I think it was. not replica Colts but retooled and built a few. Sure wish I'd broke down and bought one back then. They will hold 60 grains of fff that's a rifle load for a 50 cal.


----------

